# Slow on Lida today



## roadtrip (Jul 31, 2004)

Hot with no wind!!!! water temp was crowding 75 marked some fish in 22-25 feet but couldnt get any walleye! Any advice??


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

sleep in until noon and go out there at night. less people and the eyes are in the feeding mode.


----------

